# Inshore report



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

well heres the Inshore report,I got out in Wolf Bay, about 5:30 and i got back at around 7:25ish (the first time that i got to take out my boat by myself) fished with a shrimp fly and a few spoon flies and natah thing didnt even get a nibbble. so im just thinking is the water temp not warm enough yet or is it just me? fished the lights for awhile and came back in. might try to give it a wack tomorrow morning again and see if my luck changes any. hope this didnt ruin your plans.. Hunter


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

yep, nothing on the lights did! Keep me updated I will be there April 2nd.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Well at least you got some time on the water. Big ups on getting to run the boat alone. Still a little cool, but with the weather we've been getting, it should break open here pretty soon.

L8, Harry


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Yea will i could have had my boating licences like 2 years ago but i didnt bother because we were building our skiff and our 26ft World Cat i wouldnt even bother asking my dad so i just got legal a few days ago and we completed our skifffor 4 months.


----------

